# How often do you use glycerin suppositories?



## Happykaz (Aug 21, 2013)

My ibs c seems to have got worse since having children. I take movicol every day and will have small bits of bm a couple of times a week.
After colonoscopy showed nothing wrong doc said increase movicol and take senna up to twice a week.
But the only thing that seems to give me a decent clear out is a suppository!!!
I can't even hold on to them for 5 mins (nice!) but if I use 2-3 in 30 min period I feel empty again.
How often is it safe to use em you think?
A water enema has the same effect for me but not sure how often you should use those either!?
Would appreciate your opinion


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI i've used the plain glycerin suppositories for many years at the recommendation of my doctor. before i started using them i researched them a bit--plus i asked my doc-- and they do sound safe to take daily if necessary. they just contain glycerin (soap). i have colonic intertia and pelvic floor dysfunction and my gastros have both told me to take what i need to go.

of course, it's always a good idea to check with your doc...

sorry can't answer your enema question but i'm sure someone else here can. years ago i used to use them a couple times a week but they no longer work for me. i retain too much water.


----------



## Happykaz (Aug 21, 2013)

So you have been using them for a long time then? I could have sworn I read somehwere a while back you can become dependent on them and they shouldnt be used often.............

Then again in you have inertia then like you say, you will need to take something or other to go.

I think I've also read somewhere they are used to retrain the bowels so who knows!

I've had loads of tests and still not had a diagnosis. Not even IBS. Been told I have a long and loopy bowel and its just one of those things to deal with. Fine if you are not dealing with it!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes--i read that too--someone posted about becoming dependent on them etc. we're all so different in how we react to things. of course it's always best to check with your doc. but my colon doesn't work anyway..

after my life long history of constipation, all my tests etc etc, becoming severely impacted, and now even recent surgery (a partial colectomy due to a cecal volvulus) my gastros and surgeon have all told me to take what i need to go. my colon just doesn't work by itself. period. so it's either laxatives and suppositories as needed or more surgery.

yes--i also have read and have been told that glycerin supps are used to retrain the bowel.

you are so right--a long loopy bowel is NOT easy to deal with!!! what a shame the docstors are so dismissive about it. wish they were more caring and proactive about helping you.

take care...good luck..


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh--just wanted to add. i see you're in the uk. have you tried prucalopride (resolor) it's a fairly new med available in the uk and europe but sadly not yet approved for use here in the usa. it's supposed to help with colonic transit and moving things along and promoting a bm.

if you haven't tried it yet, ask your doc. i'd love to try it. wish they'd approve it here.


----------



## Happykaz (Aug 21, 2013)

No, not tried anything other than over the counter stuff. Have seen a specialist 3-4 times over the last 2 years, and managed everything myself in between. Sometimes I have good weeks where all this doesnt bother me at all, but other times it takes up all my head space!

Think it's cos I find something that works, then it doesnt any more!

My family think it could be in my head a bit- they may be right.

That said, the 2nd speciliast was much better and said go back any time, so i may just do that. I forgot to ask him about enema's and colonics at the time as I was so relieved the colonoscopy was clear!


----------



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi. I wanted to provide a little input. It all depends on the person, and where the constipation is coming from in my opinion. Each time I use them, it does nothing actually. I think if it could get in a bit deeper in the colon area it would work for me. Last time I tried it, I waited 3 hours for it to work, and nada. Its ineffective to me. Gotta figure out what works for you, enemas dont work well on me either, so I use senna or laxatives to help. Good luck!


----------

